# brew your own beer kit - beginner



## scrapiron (Jun 24, 2006)

Hello,

I've searched and found a few threads but thought I'd Look for more advice.

I've never tried to brew beer before but would like to. I'd like something a little better than the bottom of the line 69.00 kits. Something that I would want as I improve.

I like the 2 stage set (2nd from bottom of page). http://www.breworganic.com/Catalog/starter_kits.htm

Open to any suggestions, I know I have lots of reading and learning ahead of me.

I did look for a local company here in Charleston, SC but did not find one. Nearest is in Columbia, SC.

Thanks

PS: for starting flavor, I'd like to start with something like Pilsner Urquell or Sweetwater 420.


----------



## Kaisersozei (Feb 5, 2008)

That kit looks great. :tu I can tell you that I'm still using almost all of that same equipment (including the Papazian book!) after more than 15 years of brewing. The only difference is that I've replaced the plastic bucket with a 7 gallon carboy--got tired of being careful when cleaning the plastic, glass was just easier to clean--and added things like a wort chiller.

As far as initial recipes go, the Pilsner Urquell style may be a bit challenging especially in Charleston at this time of year. It requires lagering temps (down to 55dg) during fermentation. I'd stick with ales, very straightforward and can be fermented successfully at 70-75 dg.

Charleston is where I started brewing! There used to be a homebrew/brew-your-own shop somewhere down Savannah Highway. Good luck in your quest. Like the cigar hobby, though, you can find some great retailers on line.

Let me know if you have any questions, I'd be more than happy to help you down this homebrew slope! :al


----------



## foureyedgeek (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey there, I'm a pretty seasoned homebrewer and belong to a local club here in PA.

If you can follow directions and be patient you can brew your own beer. Those are good kits in there, but if you shop around or go local you may be able to find a better price. 

I wouldn't worry too much about using plastic buckets for primary fermentation and glass for secondary, they cost less and are easier to handle.

As far as what to brew first, definitely make something you like to drink. However, as far as a pils goes, you're brewing a lager, which complicated things like fermentation time and temperature which you may not want to deal with.

Any more questions, ask away.


----------



## BlazinOrange (Nov 22, 2007)

I have been looking on the net at a kit as well. Looks like it could be fun, escpecially if the brew turns out well and people enjoy it. That would give you a sense of satisfaction I think.

What kind of brewing are you looking to do? I have been looking into Partial mash brewing. not as complicated as all grain brewing.

http://www.northernbrewer.com/starterkits.html Here is a website ive been looking at. Also http://www.beer-wine.com/beer.asp has alot of ingredient kits for partial mash brewing.

If you go through with it post a thread telling us how it went.


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 24, 2006)

Kaisersozei said:


> As far as initial recipes go, the Pilsner Urquell style may be a bit challenging especially in Charleston at this time of year. It requires lagering temps (down to 55dg) during fermentation. I'd stick with ales, very straightforward and can be fermented successfully at 70-75 dg.


Does that temp apply to all lagers or just ones that taste like Pilsner Urquell? I generally like lagers more than ales.. maybe I haven't tried enough! 



Kaisersozei said:


> Charleston is where I started brewing! There used to be a homebrew/brew-your-own shop somewhere down Savannah Highway. Good luck in your quest. Like the cigar hobby, though, you can find some great retailers on line.


I think it has closed according to a thread I found but I have not done an exaustive search...


----------



## foureyedgeek (Jul 25, 2008)

Lagers by nature need to ferment at lower temperatures.

If you like the flavor profiles, two ales to consider would be a steam beer or a kolsch.

A steam beer, or California common is fermented with a lager yeast at ale temperatures. Not a ton of commercial examples, other than the ubiquitous Anchor Steam.

A kolsch is a German ale that tends to be lighter in body with similar taste and aroma to a lager.


----------



## Fortune500 (Jan 22, 2008)

The key to homebrewing is patience, but it's a remarkably rewarding hobby. Nothing goes with a fine cigar like a bottle of your own brew. Good luck in your journeys.

I used to homebrew with three friends of mine, but they've both recently had kids, and time has diminished on their part, so I think it's time to go solo.

Maybe we should start a homebrew pass


----------



## smokepiper (Jan 16, 2006)

Similar to the kit I started out with. Be sure to pick up an extra bucket to transfer to for bottling or aging.

Most all lagers are cold fermented. So unless you have a huge refrigerator and a lot of time I'd hold off on pilsner urquell.

Look at a recipe generator like beertools.com There is some great information available there and other beer sites as well. Beer advocate is one of my favorites. On the top of my list for brewing beer is drinking beer. Try everything you can get your hands on. Find out if there are other beers that you enjoy as much or more than Urquell.

Finally, remember to "relax, don't worry, and have a home brew". Best of luck. PM me if you have any questions. I'd be happy to help anyway I can.

Disclaimer* I am not a professional brewer. :ss

D


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

Fortune500 said:


> *The key to homebrewing is patience*, but it's a remarkably rewarding hobby. Nothing goes with a fine cigar like a bottle of your own brew. Good luck in your journeys.
> 
> I used to homebrew with three friends of mine, but they've both recently had kids, and time has diminished on their part, so I think it's time to go solo.
> 
> Maybe we should start a homebrew pass


I thought it was cleanliness?  When I was homebrewing a few years ago, everything I read advices you to clean and sterilize everything.

Brewing is relatively easy. If you can boil water, then you can brew your own beer.


----------



## Fortune500 (Jan 22, 2008)

bonggoy said:


> I thought it was cleanliness?  When I was homebrewing a few years ago, everything I read advices you to clean and sterilize everything.
> 
> Brewing is relatively easy. If you can boil water, then you can brew your own beer.


Cleanliness is a close second


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 24, 2006)

Thanks for all the suggestions, I foresee a kit in my near future (birthday in September so I have an excuse!)

Others beers I like are Sweetwater 420 out of Atlanta, GA, Knuckedragger pale ale at Smugglers in Telluride, CO and Newcastle Brown Ale so maybe I should start with something close to the newcastle.. Eventually I see a kegerator and making a keg to avoid all the bottling.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Good advice up above. 

Pale ales or brown ales are easy enough to make, enjoyable for most people, and mature quickly. Kolsch and steam are also excellent styles for beginners. 

I would recommend looking around for a local homebrewing club .... joining a club and getting first hand experience from others who are happy to share the hobby is one of the most rewarding parts of brewing.

PU is a tough beer to clone for a number of reasons ... I have tried many times and always came up short, going as far as buying Budvar undermodified moravian malt when it was available. Never could quite get the malt character right even using triple decoction, soft water, and czec yeast with proper fermentation temperatures. I still try once in a while but without temperature control for fermentation and lagering there is no hope. I don't feel too bad as there is no American pilsner that comes close either.


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 24, 2006)

SeanGAR said:


> Good advice up above.
> ... I have tried many times and always came up short, going as far as buying Budvar undermodified moravian malt when it was available. I don't feel too bad as there is no American pilsner that comes close either.


I had Budvar when I was in Prague a couple years ago. It was really nice. More full bodied than Budweiser but NOT heavy, Not as hoppy as PU. Just a nice Mellow beer. Let me know when you master it! :ss


----------



## Jordan303 (Aug 16, 2008)

A pm is comming your way about great places to purchase equiptment in the usa. Aswell as other usefull info.

The kit looks perfect, that book is key! I got 3 homebrew books and they are a great read. 

As for a first beer, a simple IPA is the way to go. Lagers and pilsners as stated before basically need to be done a temperature controlled fridge. Also the darker the beer the easier it is to cover up mistakes.

My number 1 rule. Sanitation is the key to a good brew, don't chince out on that. It may take more time but it's well worth it. Plus it's sad dumping 5gal of beer cause put something on the floor accidentally and was to lazy to re sanitze it so you said what are the chances. Starsan IMO is the easiest. It's a no rinse sanitizer that needs only 2min contact time (or 30 seconds...I cant remeber). Works great tho.

Lastly do yourself a favour since i doubt you will be kegging right away. Spend the few exta bucks and by grolsh bottles is you can. Capping is the biggest PITA.

Have fun! It's a very rewarding hobby.


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 24, 2006)

Thanks to all who have replied. I've got some research to do over the next few days... 
On another journey! :ss


----------



## bige610 (Jul 1, 2008)

scrapiron said:


> Thanks to all who have replied. I've got some research to do over the next few days...
> On another journey! :ss


i made my own kit

1 50qt colman extreme
2 brewing buckets 7 gallon w / lids
1 bottling bucket with spigot
2 airlocks
1 bottle star san (greatest stuff on earth)
1 turkey fryer kit 
1 hydrometer
1 digital thermometer
eventually i went to a reasturant supply store and got a 10gal pot to prevent over boils

this is a all grain kit. some people are scared of all grain but in the end its very simple and just as easy extract but half the price and you can make the recipes easier

i would suggest such sites as the 
thebrewingnetwork.com
northernbrewer.com
midwestsupplies.com
beer beer and more beer .com or something like that geat forums


----------

